# Let's Move In Together (Tiger Barbs)



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

Switching from community tank to semi-aggressive. 
Here's the set-up:

37 gallon freshwater tank
Aqueon 50 filter
large airstone (across back of tank)
sand substrate
large center rock formation with caves/tunnels
medium-heavy planted (artificial) at either end

and Here are the current citizens:

3 albino tiger barbs (3/4")
2 green tiger barbs (3/4")
1 emerald tiger barb (3/4")
1 albino rainbow shark (1")

New citizens, added yesterday. There is a 3.5" Opaline gourami in there as well, but he will presently be moving to a different home. Therefor, I would like to get more fish for this tank in a couple of weeks. One place I checked claims that mollies and corycats are compatible with both barbs and sharks, but the pet store's aquarium person informed me that both would be basically shredded by the barbs. I don't want shredded fish in my filter, seriously, so... What would y'all recommend as tankmates for these guys?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Cories will be fine, and as far as anything else with tiger barbs more tiger barbs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the Barbs get bored they will turn their attention to the Corys. I would just stick with the Tigers.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have kept zebra and pearl danios in with tiger barbs. The barbs have never bothered them (maybe because the danios are super fast swimmers!) Danios are top swimmers, whereas barbs will stay mostly in the middle to bottom of the tank. The biggest problem with barbs (any color) is that they love to nip on one another if there isn't a sufficient number of them in the tank. A school of 6+ will help keep the aggression down.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I would add six more tiger barbs (any flavor) and 6 or more Danios.

I think corys would be fine, but I've never done it. Perhaps a more nocturnal catfish or something faster or armor plated?
Synodontis species
Platydoras armatulus (striped Raphael)
Microglanis Iheringi (bumblebee catfish)
Dianema urostriatum (Flag Tail Porthole Catfish)

Perhaps a smallish cichlid - say Kribensis size - like a Kribensis.
I wonder if a Jewel cichlid (Hemichromis bimaculatus or hemichromis elongatus) would be rough on the barbs or eat them when it got full grown? Never had one myself. Anyone??


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I totally forgot about catfish (thanks Botiadancer). I currently have 2 bumblebee catfish (Microglanis Iheringi that Botia mentioned) in with my tiger barbs..they don't bother the barbs and the barbs don't bother the catfish. Just make sure you get the Iheringi species (S. American). There is an Asian bumblebee cat and everything I've read said it can be very aggressive to other fish and may get fairly large (6"). Here are some links profiling the differences:

Bumblebee Catfish Care And Profile - Microglanis Iheringi

Asian Bumblebee Catfish - Microcosm Aquarium Explorer

The most notable con of owning the S. American bumblebee is that you will rarely see them as they will only come out at night or when there is very dim lighting. I really have a hard time finding mine to make sure they're still in the tank.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't put a jewel cichlid in there or you will end up with only a jewel cichlid.

Not positive, but a group of 6-8 Serpea Tetras may hold their own with the tigers. They will keep each other at bay.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

henningc said:


> Don't put a jewel cichlid in there or you will end up with only a jewel cichlid.
> 
> Not positive, but a group of 6-8 Serpea Tetras may hold their own with the tigers. They will keep each other at bay.


I thought the same but my tiger barbs killed ma pa and the kids when I had them with red jewels!! Really think something is changing in the tiger barbs from what used to be written about them. Or I just got the devils spawn with mine!!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

dalfed said:


> I thought the same but my tiger barbs killed ma pa and the kids when I had them with red jewels!! Really think something is changing in the tiger barbs from what used to be written about them. Or I just got the devils spawn with mine!!


It's really funny though...sometimes I think fish are like people. You get shy timid ones and some that are just down right mean. I've got a green tiger barb (solid green) and I swear he must the spawn of satan himself! He constantly bullies the others and recently he chewed the complete tail fin off of an albino barb! The poor little guy's tail was gone clear up to the meaty part and I had to remove him and another to the qt. Sheesh!


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

dalfed said:


> I thought the same but my tiger barbs killed ma pa and the kids when I had them with red jewels!! Really think something is changing in the tiger barbs from what used to be written about them. Or I just got the devils spawn with mine!!



Very interesting. Perhaps we should start recommending Mbuna, Tropheus, Piranha, Dovii, Red-tail cats, and Arapaima with Tiger Barbs!

As a kid sometime in the last century, my dad used to keep Tiger Barbs with Rummy noses and Swordtails. Maybe they never got big enough? I've only kept them once years ago at a gf's house. Had them with odessa barbs and they did ok.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Mine held up well in my Mbuna tank until I got them there own.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ooooo...don't get me started on red tailed sharks...mean little buggers...I bought one once and put him in the qt with a couple of tiger barbs. He killed 2 barbs within 30 minutes. I just knew that red tail was gonna be trouble!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lonedove55 said:


> I just knew that red tail was gonna be trouble!


Same thing I think about red-headed women


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Originally Posted by lonedove55
"I just knew that red tail was gonna be trouble!"



jrman83 said:


> Same thing I think about red-headed women



Only if you're lucky...


----------

